# Flat Screen TV help - sound is POOR



## AccessShell (Jul 10, 2015)

Sometime ago I connected computer speakers to a 24" Westinghouse TV.. The sound improved dramatically.

Can I do the same with a 50" Samsung TV. I have only 2 HDMI ports, which are being used. I have 1 USB port which I use occasionally for exercise videos. Can I use computer speakers here with the USB port? Can I use a USB hub so I can continue playing the exercise videos? This is much, much cheaper than a sound bar!

NOTE: While the TV is "smart", I have not turned on the WIFI. I use an Amazon Fire TV to access Amazon Prime & Netflix. I'd rather continue to keep this a TV "dumb". I don't know if I use WIFI speakers, the TV will become "smart", or is that a different frequency?

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I believe you would need a tuner.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

What is the make and model number of the Samsung TV?


----------

